# Monedas Falsas?



## fff (25 Ene 2012)

Cuando vamos a comprar la idea de que nos cuelen una moneda falsa, siempre planea por la cabeza... si es una de plata te sienta fatal, a saber que sentiriamos si fuera de oro...
Una moneda falsa es una moneda que no ha sido acuñada por el pais en cuestión.

Voy a poner 2 ejemplos.

Alfonsinas. El otro dia un joyero de compro oro me comentaba que a un colega suyo le habian colado una bolsa. Todas eran de 18Kilates. (750) No son monedas. Es oro de 18 Kilates que te lo quieren hacer pasar por oro de 900. Es un buen timo si te pones a hacer cuentas.

Soberanos. Nunca compreis un soberano a nadie que no entienda. Hay centenares... miles... millones, y los novatos son fáciles de engañar. 


No hay que investigar mucho para ver que esta moneda no es un soberano. Puede ser de oro, y de 22k pero no es un soberano.

http://www.ebay.es/itm/MONEDA-ORO-2...-GRAMOS-/150739276317?clk_rvr_id=309967288831

50 Pesos. Otra moneda super falsificable...

Pandas. De los años 80 y de los años 90. Su precio puede ser "como si fuera de oro". Son muy golosos

Propondria que aquí fueramos posteando monedas que por la foto nos parecen falsas, y entre todos podriamos ayudarnos. No es una idea original mia pero me parece muy buena :

*RECOMENDACION!!! Regla de Oro. No hay duros por cuatro pesetas. Aquí hay gente honrada pero vigilad a quien comprais.*


----------



## gamusino30 (25 Ene 2012)

Ya lo comentaste en el otro hilo, Pandas. De esas si que tenemos bastantes fotos por la red.

Falso






Real






Aunque mejor que nos lo comente asqueado que es el que controla.


----------



## Vidar (25 Ene 2012)

Supongo que las falsificaciones más burdas no cuentan, tipo esta:

Moneda de oro del krugerrand de Suráfrica - spanish.alibaba.com

..5.Size: diámetro etc de 35m m, de 40m m, de 45m m, de 55m m, de 60m m, de 70m m

..Thickness: 3m m, 3,5m m, 4m m, 5m m

[YOUTUBE]Fake Krugerrand & Sovereign tested - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

El kruger del video parece una medalla olímpica ::


----------



## gamusino30 (25 Ene 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Supongo que las falsificaciones más burdas no cuentan, tipo esta:
> 
> Moneda de oro del krugerrand de Suráfrica - spanish.alibaba.com
> 
> ...



Incluso las burdas, deberiamos hacer una galeria de todas las que pululen.

El Fisch Coin Tester mola mucho, pero sale bastante caro hacerte con el equipo completo.

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C_Jmga2M1e0?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C_Jmga2M1e0?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Hastur (25 Ene 2012)

Yo leo mas sobre falsificacione que sobre monedas ultimamente. Os voy a dar un enlace que os va a gustar:


http://bencoins.com/falsificaciones.pdf

Los soberanos son peligrosos si pero con cuidado no te la cuelan tan facil.

http://www.ebay.es/itm/SOBERANO-ORO...ltDomain_186&hash=item2ebabbcb40#ht_500wt_922

A mi este me parece falso. Que opinais? Encima el que vende esta en el lio ese del soberano falso.


----------



## gamusino30 (25 Ene 2012)

Hastur dijo:


> http://www.ebay.es/itm/SOBERANO-ORO...ltDomain_186&hash=item2ebabbcb40#ht_500wt_922



Sin lugar a dudas, madre mia, pero si esto es solo la punta del iceberg.

http://www.ebay.es/itm/SOBERANO-ORO-JORGE-V-1918-/200701365376?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item2ebabbcc80

Pero que gente se ha metido en este "hobby".


----------



## tonypower (25 Ene 2012)

Y todo eso no se puede denunciar a ebay?


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Ene 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Sin lugar a dudas, madre mia, pero si esto es solo la punta del iceberg.
> 
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/SOBERANO-ORO-JORGE-V-1918-/200701365376?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item2ebabbcc80
> 
> Pero que gente se ha metido en este "hobby".



Al tio ese le iba a haber comprado yo alguna, le dije que hacerlo en mano por cercania y me dijo que tu tia....

Vaya crack, y encima 100% de positivos... que ingenua es la gente


----------



## gamusino30 (25 Ene 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Al tio ese le iba a haber comprado yo alguna, le dije que hacerlo en mano por cercania y me dijo que tu tia....
> 
> Vaya crack, y encima 100% de positivos... que ingenua es la gente



Las consecuencias negativas de la masificacion. De todas formas por la foto tienen pinta de laminado.


----------



## tonypower (25 Ene 2012)

Yo la toy comparando un 1/2 soberano que tengo y no noto mucho la diferencia, puede ser debajo del cuello que no tiene el sello de la Fabrica donde la hicieron?


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Ene 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Las consecuencias negativas de la masificacion. De todas formas por la foto tienen pinta de laminado.



A mi me encanta lo de preguntar "aceptas trato en mano?"
Si es que si, a priori o le engañaron y no lo sabe/se hace el engañao, o lo que vende es bueno.

Si es que no, en un 99% es un estafador.


----------



## Hastur (25 Ene 2012)

A mi me parece que el borde de la moneda que forma un circulo esta algo desplazado. Habria que ver el canto y los detalles. Ayuda mucho tener otras piezas similares.


----------



## gamusino30 (25 Ene 2012)

tonypower dijo:


> Yo la toy comparando un 1/2 soberano que tengo y no noto mucho la diferencia, puede ser debajo del cuello que no tiene el sello de la Fabrica donde la hicieron?



Hombre, se nota. Esas parecen de "madera". Fijate la cara que esta mal perfilada.

Si no lo ves es porque no tienes lupa, hazle una foto con una reflex y desde el PC la veras mejor.


----------



## olestalkyn (25 Ene 2012)

Aquí montones de falsificaciones chinas

Images of Fake Chinese Coins or Bullion Bars

Counterfeit Chinese Coin or Fake Bullion Bar Sellers on Ebay


----------



## FoSz2 (25 Ene 2012)

6 pasos para detectar monedas de plata falsas (inglés)

Si cada uno se pide un parrafito, acabamos la traducción en un plisplas para los que no saben inglés ¿Alguien se anima?

Que no sé porqué no dice que midas el diámetro y el espesor.


¿Os animais a poner cuanto os pesan cada tipo de monedas?

Por ejemplo, alguien me puede confirmar que las libertad de méxico están demasiado cerca del 31.103g. Incluso ligeramente por debajo. Sólo me pasa con esta moneda.


----------



## FoSz2 (25 Ene 2012)

Hastur dijo:


> Yo leo mas sobre falsificacione que sobre monedas ultimamente. Os voy a dar un enlace que os va a gustar:
> 
> 
> http://bencoins.com/falsificaciones.pdf
> ...



Le he echado un vistazo por encima al pdf y tiene muy buena pinta, gracias!


----------



## Crisis Warrior (26 Ene 2012)

Gracias por el post, a los que acabamos de entrar en este mundillo nos resulta de gran ayuda, cuando os leo me doy cuenta de lo pardillo que soy y de lo mucho que me queda por aprender.

Personalmente, las pocas compras que hago las realizo a gente/tiendas de total confianza del foro, cuando aprenda ya me aventuraré a hacer otros tipos de compra. Creo que todos los "pomperos" deberíamos hacer lo mismo, pues somos presa fácil ahí fuera.

Saludos.


----------



## Palasaca (26 Ene 2012)

¿Alguien a comprado a este vendedor?

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Monedas de oro


----------



## Xandros (26 Ene 2012)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Gracias por el post, a los que acabamos de entrar en este mundillo nos resulta de gran ayuda, cuando os leo me doy cuenta de lo pardillo que soy y de lo mucho que me queda por aprender.
> 
> Personalmente, las pocas compras que hago las realizo a gente/tiendas de total confianza del foro, cuando aprenda ya me aventuraré a hacer otros tipos de compra. Creo que todos los "pomperos" deberíamos hacer lo mismo, pues somos presa fácil ahí fuera.
> 
> Saludos.




Lo mismo digo, lo mismo digo


----------



## el_andorrano (26 Ene 2012)

Para los soberanos, todo aquel caballo que no tenga miembro viril es falso. Fijaros que en los buenos se cruza con el ala del dragon. Despues se puede mirar que concuerde año y rey y ceca, grabado, tamaño de las letras, relieves....


----------



## Palasaca (26 Ene 2012)

Este es otro vendedor ¿Que os parece?

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Moneda de oro reina victoria


----------



## duval81 (26 Ene 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> 6 pasos para detectar monedas de plata falsas (inglés)
> 
> Si cada uno se pide un parrafito, acabamos la traducción en un plisplas para los que no saben inglés ¿Alguien se anima?
> 
> ...



Lo traduzco yo y de paso practico un poco, si lo estimáis oportuno, realizad correciones:


*¿Cómo puedo evitar/eludir Silver Eagles y otras monedas de plata falsas?*

Pregunta: ¿Cómo puedo evitar/eludir Silver Eagles y otras monedas de plata falsas?

El fraude con monedas es desafortunadamente una realidad en el mercado del coleccionismo de monedas, pero puedes eludir comprar monedas falsas (de plata y falsas en general) aprendiendo a detectar copias. Usaremos una Silver Eagle falsa para demostrar algunos pasos sencillos para evitar comprar copias.


Respuesta: Evitar la comprar de monedas falsas, se resume en una idea básica: conocimiento. Si quieres evitar comprar monedas de plata falsas y convertirte en una víctima del fraude con monedas, lo primero que necesitas aprender es cómo es una moneda original. Por tanto es sólo cuestión de hacer algunas comparaciones, y usar un poco de sentido común (licencia mía: el menos común de los sentidos  ). Como ejemplo, usaremos una moneda falsa que es producida en China en gran número: la copia de la América Silver Eagle.

*Estafa con monedas - Monedas de plata falsas*

Sigue estos 6 sencillos pasos para detectar monedas falsas en general:

1. *¿Tiene la moneda buena pinta? *Cualquier autentificador de monedas con gran experiencia, te dirá que normalmente no puede decirte por qué una moneda es falsa (lo que está entre paréntesis no tengo claro como traducirlo). Todo lo que puede decir es que "no tiene buena pinta". Aprende cómo se ve/parece/qué pinta tiene una moneda auténtica, y cuando aparezca una bandera roja ondeando en tu cabeza avisándote de que algo está mal, incluso si no sabes decir exactamente por qué, confía en tus sentidos y no compras la moneda!! (joer que fácil lo dice no te fastidia).

2. *¿Cuánto pesa la moneda?*
La mayoría de las monedas falsas están echas de aleaciones plateadas que pesan menos que la plata. Pesa la moneda; si el peso es incorrecto, no la compres! Incluso las monedas con "sobrepeso" son problemáticas, porque pueden ser de ¿plomo plateadas?.

3. *¿Cómo se ve la superficie de una moneda de plata?*
Las copias pueden tener o no un acabado de plata. Aunque las copias de alta calidad pueden ser bastante convincentes si están plateadas, muchos falsificadores, ni siquiera se molestan en "platear" la moneda! La plata tiene un brillo distintivo que no es demasiado ¿duro? ni demasiado ¿blando o jabonoso?.
...

Lo veo un poco "falto de concreción", no? Salvo lo del peso, lo demás es muy subjetivo o al menos dependiente de una especie de sexto sentido.


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (26 Ene 2012)

Ahi va una que me colaron hace tiempo en Ebay por pringao. Me mosqueo que la sacase tan barata y depues de tiempo cuando compre la tanita y gracias a los comentarios de algunos foreros ya cai de la burra.




Ahora me resulta obvio que es falsa pero por aquel entonces ::.


----------



## Eldenegro (26 Ene 2012)

Si miramos los hilos del oro antiguos se pueden encontrar algunos comentarios sobre monedas falsas y como verificar. No es un tema especifico pero si que hay post muy interesantes.

Ejemplo: Putin nos explica el sistema de comprobar las monedas por densidad.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/169100-oro-hilo-oficial-3-a-24.html#post3055060


----------



## Gusman (26 Ene 2012)

tonypower dijo:


> Y todo eso no se puede denunciar a ebay?



Yo ya lo hice anoche, les avisé de que habia indicios de que ese soberano es falso porque la fecha no coincide con la cara de la moneda. A ver que dicen...


----------



## Gusman (26 Ene 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Para los soberanos, todo aquel caballo que no tenga *miembro viril *es falso. Fijaros que en los buenos se cruza con el ala del dragon. Despues se puede mirar que concuerde año y rey y ceca, grabado, tamaño de las letras, relieves....



Yo pensaba que era el pie del jinete.


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Ene 2012)

elquenuncahacenada dijo:


> Ahi va una que me colaron hace tiempo en Ebay por pringao. Me mosqueo que la sacase tan barata y depues de tiempo cuando compre la tanita y gracias a los comentarios de algunos foreros ya cai de la burra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los pandas, lo primero que se ve a SIMPLE vista es si tienen valor facial, sino lo tienen, no es falsa, sino una medalla, no moneda.

En china como les pillen falsificando moneda, aunque sea de coleccion, se los cepillan, nada de carcel con ps3 como hacen aqui.::


----------



## Palasaca (26 Ene 2012)

Ficha para los soberanos lo más frecuente es:

Poner en el anuncio no ser entendido
Poner en el anuncio errores gramaticales al español so*v*erano
Anverso y reverso no coinciden por la fecha. 
Patas delanteras de los caballos no tienen un doble trazo a lo largo de las patas.
El pie izquierdo del jinete o miembro del caballo no aparece
¿Algo más?


----------



## Xandros (26 Ene 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Poner en el anuncio errores gramaticales al español so*v*erano



Pues este error ortográfico lo he visto más de una vez por e ebay.
Supongo que es una mala traducción de "sovereign" a "soberano". Y si cometen este error mucha idea del tema no tendrán o eso o estafadores...

P.D.: Esto... mas que error gramatical diria que es un error ortográfico...8:


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (26 Ene 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Los pandas, lo primero que se ve a SIMPLE vista es si tienen valor facial, sino lo tienen, no es falsa, sino una medalla, no moneda.
> 
> En china como les pillen falsificando moneda, aunque sea de coleccion, se los cepillan, nada de carcel con ps3 como hacen aqui.::



Si, eso ya lo habia leido por aqui, pero esta es falsa, pienso yo. 

1º Tiene grabado que es de una onza y no da el peso.

2º Fijaros en la primera foto las ralladuras que hay debajo del panda, ese brillo que se refleja me da que no es de plata.

3º El rallado del canto.

De todas formas, si se trata de una medalla como dices, ¿Que valor economico puede tener?


----------



## gurrumino (26 Ene 2012)

Palasaca dijo:


> Ficha para los soberanos lo más frecuente es:
> 
> Poner en el anuncio no ser entendido
> Poner en el anuncio errores gramaticales al español so*v*erano
> ...



Poner en el anuncio, moneda de oro del:: soberano.....


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Ene 2012)

elquenuncahacenada dijo:


> Si, eso ya lo habia leido por aqui, pero esta es falsa, pienso yo.
> 
> 1º Tiene grabado que es de una onza y no da el peso.
> 
> ...



Valor 0, las medallas no creo que las hagan de plata... Quizas en ebay la vendas como medalla por 5-6€ para alguien que le guste.

Yo me acuerdo que hize un trato con un chico en mano y cuando le dije que el panda era falso flipo, y era moneda, que tenia valor facial, eso si, pesaba como 36gr xD
La verdad es que lo de los pandas en una lacra... Lo "bueno" es que de las monedas actuales, son casi solo las unicas que se falsifican.


----------



## wolker (27 Ene 2012)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Para los soberanos, todo aquel caballo que no tenga miembro viril es falso. Fijaros que en los buenos se cruza con el ala del dragon. Despues se puede mirar que concuerde año y rey y ceca, grabado, tamaño de las letras, relieves....




Por la controversia de estos últimos días con los Soberanos. Esta imagen, parece aclarar uno de los puntos de la veracidad de estas monedas. El detalle que “atraviesa” el ala del dragón, es el píe izquierdo del jinete, como bien apuntaba el forero Gusman, y no el miembro viril. Que lo tiene, pero no hace, al parecer, fiel reflejo de lo que un equino dispone…


----------



## Tiogelito (27 Ene 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Supongo que las falsificaciones más burdas no cuentan, tipo esta:
> 
> Moneda de oro del krugerrand de Suráfrica - spanish.alibaba.com
> 
> ...



¿Y dejan pasar estas "medallas" por la aduana, sin más? Flipante...


----------



## gamusino30 (27 Ene 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Valor 0, las medallas no creo que las hagan de plata... Quizas en ebay la vendas como medalla por 5-6€ para alguien que le guste.
> 
> Yo me acuerdo que hize un trato con un chico en mano y cuando le dije que el panda era falso flipo, y era moneda, que tenia valor facial, eso si, pesaba como 36gr xD
> La verdad es que lo de los pandas en una lacra... Lo "bueno" es que de las monedas actuales, son casi solo las unicas que se falsifican.



¿Y se veia a simple vista o solo con la bascula?


----------



## Hastur (27 Ene 2012)

Diran lo que sea de los soberanos "con escudo", pero que magnifica es la imagen de St. George con el Dragon. Pocas monedas son tan impresionantes.


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Ene 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Y se veia a simple vista o solo con la bascula?



Hay detalles que cantan...
Por ejemplo, en las letras chinas de atras, la calidad de "impresion" en la moneda era mala, pero lo que me llamo la atencion es que en la ultima letra, el reborde que tiene, le faltaba un cacho, asi que con que tengas al lado, ya mas o menos se puede saber.


----------



## FoSz2 (27 Ene 2012)

Sigo donde lo has dejado. Este finde le podré dedicar más tiempo.
Yo tengo una moneda para hacerle perrerías e irme acostumbrando a la plata.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - -


*¿Cómo puedo evitar/eludir Silver Eagles y otras monedas de plata falsas?*

Pregunta: ¿Cómo puedo evitar/eludir Silver Eagles y otras monedas de plata falsas?
El fraude con monedas es desafortunadamente una realidad en el mercado del coleccionismo de monedas, pero puedes eludir comprar monedas falsas (de plata y falsas en general) aprendiendo a detectar copias. Usaremos una Silver Eagle falsa para demostrar algunos pasos sencillos para evitar comprar copias.

Respuesta: Evitar la comprar de monedas falsas, se resume en una idea básica: conocimiento. Si quieres evitar comprar monedas de plata falsas y convertirte en una víctima del fraude con monedas, lo primero que necesitas aprender es cómo es una moneda original. Por tanto es sólo cuestión de hacer algunas comparaciones, y usar un poco de sentido común (licencia mía: el menos común de los sentidos  ). Como ejemplo, usaremos una moneda falsa que es producida en China en gran número: la copia de la América Silver Eagle.


*Estafa con monedas - Monedas de plata falsas*
Sigue estos 6 sencillos pasos para detectar monedas falsas en general:

1. *¿Tiene la moneda buena pinta? *Cualquier autentificador de monedas con gran experiencia, te dirá que normalmente no puede decirte por qué una moneda es falsa (lo que está entre paréntesis no tengo claro como traducirlo). Todo lo que puede decir es que "no tiene buena pinta". Aprende cómo se ve/parece/qué pinta tiene una moneda auténtica, y cuando aparezca una bandera roja ondeando en tu cabeza avisándote de que algo está mal, incluso si no sabes decir exactamente por qué, confía en tus sentidos y no compras la moneda!! (joer que fácil lo dice no te fastidia).

2. *¿Cuánto pesa la moneda?*
La mayoría de las monedas falsas están echas de aleaciones plateadas que pesan menos que la plata. Pesa la moneda; si el peso es incorrecto, no la compres! Incluso las monedas con "sobrepeso" son problemáticas, porque pueden ser de ¿plomo plateadas?.

3. *¿Cómo se ve la superficie de una moneda de plata?*
Las copias pueden tener o no un acabado de plata. Aunque las copias de alta calidad pueden ser bastante convincentes si están plateadas, muchos falsificadores, ni siquiera se molestan en "platear" la moneda! La plata tiene un brillo distintivo que no es demasiado ¿duro? ni demasiado ¿blando o jabonoso?.

4. *¿qué apariencia tiene el borde de la moneda?* Si el borde de la moneda debería ser estriado y no lo es (o viceversa), es una señal de alarma muy clara; los errores de acuñación de este tipo son muy raros. Además, si la moneda tiene costuras o juntas alrededor del borde, ligeras protuberancias en el borde que pudieran deberse a un molde de fundición o marcas de limadura que indican que las marcas de fundición o las protuberancias han sido borradas, no compre la moneda!

5. *¿La moneda ha aprobado un examen con lupa?* Aunque los métodos listados arriba normalmente le podrán servir para descartar la mayoría de las falsificaciones (sobre todo el examen del peso), a veces una examen más profundo con lupas de aumento marca la diferencia. Con la lupa busque pequeños puntos y grietas que no hayan podido ser cubiertos por el baño de plata. Mire en el borde de la moneda para ver si el baño de plata se hace visible en el encuentro entre el canto y la cara de almoneda. También busque entre las estrías del canto. A veces, sólo con mirar los campos (_n.d.t.: Partes de una moneda_) con un aumento de 10x es suficiente para condenar la moneda de plata como falsa, porque los campos pueden aparecer rugosos o tener puntos de cobre u otras impurezas que no sean plata.

6. *¿Ha aprobado el examen del sonido de monedas de plata?* Las monedas de plata tienen un sonido característico cuando se sostienen con la punta del dedo y se golpea con otra moneda. Aunque debe ser cuidadoso haciendo este examen porque puede hacerle pequeñas abolladuras o dañar la moneda. También puede dejarla caer sobre una superficie dura para juzgarla. El examen del sonido puede ser útil cuando los otros métodos de ensayo han resultado inconclusos.






*Diagnosticando una moneda bullion Silver Eagle falsa*
Usemos los 6 pasos anteriores para ver si la Silver Eagle de la foto es auténtica.

1. *1906 Silver Eagle* – ¡Un simple vistazo en suficiente para condenar a esta Silver Eagle falsa hecha en China! Miren el año: 1906. ¡Los EE.UU. no empezaron a emitir Silver Eagles hasta 1986! Errores como este son comunes en las falsificaciones. Cuando vea algo como esto, no intente racionalizar la adquisición intentando convencerse a sí mismo de que la ceca cometió un error o algo por el estilo, simplemente pase de largo, y ahórrese algo de dinero.


----------



## fff (27 Ene 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Sigo donde lo has dejado. Este finde le podré dedicar más tiempo.
> Yo tengo una moneda para hacerle perrerías e irme acostumbrando a la plata.
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> ...



Desgraciadamente esto *no* se cumple siempre. Si tiene el soniquete es buena, pero puede no tenerlo.
Las maples no lo tienen. Las australianas, muchas...


----------



## NSK (27 Ene 2012)

Saludos.
Si tengo tiempo este fin de semana os colgare unas fotos de un par de Kruger falsas muy bien hechas.

Pd; os dejo una fotillo hecha con el móvil de adelanto. Fijaos en el peso que da;


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Ene 2012)

NSK dijo:


> Saludos.
> Si tengo tiempo este fin de semana os colgare unas fotos de un par de Kruger falsas muy bien hechas.
> 
> Pd; os dejo una fotillo hecha con el móvil de adelanto. Fijaos en el peso que da;



Estas seguro que es falsa??
El precio real es de 33,93, asi que no se yo si lo sera por solo 0,4 y esa bascula que no pesa centesimas....


----------



## Vidar (27 Ene 2012)

NSK dijo:


> Saludos.
> Si tengo tiempo este fin de semana os colgare unas fotos de un par de Kruger falsas muy bien hechas.
> 
> Pd; os dejo una fotillo hecha con el móvil de adelanto. Fijaos en el peso que da;



Que medidas tiene?


----------



## NSK (27 Ene 2012)

Efectivamente la pesa no es la mas exacta pero es que no tenia otra a mano para la foto.El peso exacto es de 33.54 gr.
En cuanto a la seguridad de si es falsa o no te puedo comentar que medido con un densimetro da una ley de aprox 17K y medido con un espectometro daba si no recuerdo mal 690/1000.
Ademas el diametro es un poco mayor 32.90 mm, el grosor de cospel tambien 3.10 mm y el color es bastante mas amarillo aparte de otros detalles.

Lo dicho, si puedo hare unas fotos mejores comparandolas ademas con una original.


Saludos.


----------



## fff (27 Ene 2012)

Una moneda de oro te puedes fiar si da +/- 0.1 ... y si tiene algún toque es razonable. +/- 0.5 ya es muy dudoso.
En las de plata +/- 0.5 gramos es aceptable, pero en el oro yo creo que no.

Eso si, impresiona lo mucho que se acercan las falsificaciones... que habran usado?


----------



## gamusino30 (27 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> Una moneda de oro te puedes fiar si da +/- 0.1 ... y si tiene algún toque es razonable. +/- 0.5 ya es muy dudoso.
> En las de plata +/- 0.5 gramos es aceptable, pero en el oro yo creo que no.
> 
> Eso si, impresiona lo mucho que se acercan las falsificaciones... que habran usado?



Una pasta rosa. Habrá que partirla por la mitad.

El test de sonido

[YOUTUBE]nBGbsr3AGnU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gamusino30 (27 Ene 2012)

Mierda China

[YOUTUBE]inn8iVASxLY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fff (27 Ene 2012)

La pasta rosa, no es platino? La falsificacion era cuando salia a cuenta usar platino?


----------



## gamusino30 (27 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> La pasta rosa, no es platino? La falsificacion era cuando salia a cuenta usar platino?



No te se decir, hay que partirlas en dos. Suelen ser una mezcla de metales. Las del video de arriba es metálica brillante pero debe ser aleación.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (27 Ene 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Si miramos los hilos del oro antiguos se pueden encontrar algunos comentarios sobre monedas falsas y como verificar. No es un tema especifico pero si que hay post muy interesantes.
> 
> Ejemplo: Putin nos explica el sistema de comprobar las monedas por densidad.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/169100-oro-hilo-oficial-3-a-24.html#post3055060



Muy ilustrativo, pero algo complicado de realizar, y más con estas herramientas tan "madmaxistas" (la calculadora es TOTAL!!!). El hilo, el vaso, el trípode...joer...hay que ser un manitas. 

Lo de poner a 0 el peso del vaso...sería lo mismo que calcular el peso B por la diferencia entre el vaso con y sin moneda, no?. 

Me acabo de comprar una balanza en Ebay por 7 euros...ya veremos si es real, si pesa o si solo es un dibujo, jeje


----------



## TONIMONTANA (28 Ene 2012)

wolker dijo:


> Por la controversia de estos últimos días con los Soberanos. Esta imagen, parece aclarar uno de los puntos de la veracidad de estas monedas. El detalle que “atraviesa” el ala del dragón, es el píe izquierdo del jinete, como bien apuntaba el forero Gusman, y no el miembro viril. Que lo tiene, pero no hace, al parecer, fiel reflejo de lo que un equino dispone…



magnifica pieza es la misma que tengo en venta, 5 soberanos de 1985 es una maravilla pero mas aun tenerla en la mano ya que tiene un brillo y una calidad,de la que pocas monedas pueden transmitir ese encanto que tiene el oro aunque ( para gustos los colores).

gracias por poner esa foto.


----------



## NSK (29 Ene 2012)

Las fotos;


Kruger Original vs Falsas 1;
La central es una Kruger original algo circulada de el año 1981.En las dos falsas aparece el año 1977.En estas foto la diferencia de color no se aprecia muy bien.Podemos observar que la original aun siendo circulada conserva el brillo y las otras en un estado similar son casi mate.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/75509048@N08/6781663129/" title="Kruger Original vs Falsas 1 por Nskstate, en Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7147/6781663129_2cf841c349.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Kruger Original vs Falsas 1"></a>


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/75509048@N08/6781661065/" title="Kruger Original vs Falsas 2 por Nskstate, en Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7016/6781661065_75e258552a.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Kruger Original vs Falsas 2"></a>

Si nos fijamos bien el señor Paul Kruger no es exactamente igual;

Original
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/75509048@N08/6781658463/" title="Detalle Paul Original 1975 por Nskstate, en Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7160/6781658463_500f8e547a.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Detalle Paul Original 1975"></a>

Falsa
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/75509048@N08/6781657929/" title="Detalle Paul Falsa 1977 por Nskstate, en Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7170/6781657929_1ff36522c2.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Detalle Paul Falsa 1977"></a>

Comparando en detalle los antílopes podemos ver que el pelo de el lomo es perfectamente visible en la moneda original y en falsa no esta;

Original
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/75509048@N08/6781656953/" title="Detalle Springbok Original 1981 por Nskstate, en Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7009/6781656953_c5f88f33e5.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Detalle Springbok Original 1981"></a>

Falsa
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/75509048@N08/6781656423/" title="Detalle Springbok Falsa por Nskstate, en Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7005/6781656423_598fe2bda9.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Detalle Springbok Falsa"></a>

Medidas.

Diámetro Original
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/75509048@N08/6781667819/" title="Diametro Original por Nskstate, en Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7173/6781667819_44ccaa3ce8.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Diametro Original"></a>

Diámetro Falsa
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/75509048@N08/6781665567/" title="Diametro Falsa por Nskstate, en Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7005/6781665567_e592e19d12.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Diametro Falsa"></a>

Grosor Original
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/75509048@N08/6781672357/" title="Grosor Cospel Original por Nskstate, en Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7172/6781672357_aff973398c.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Grosor Cospel Original"></a>

Grosor Falsa
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/75509048@N08/6781670327/" title="Grosor Cospel Falsa por Nskstate, en Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7149/6781670327_989bf51556.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Grosor Cospel Falsa"></a>

Por ultimo una foto comparando los cantos en donde se puede ver mejor la diferencia de color y si os fijáis bien en la falsa aparecen marcas de haber sido limada. 
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/75509048@N08/6781658985/" title="Detalle Comparacion Canto por Nskstate, en Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7171/6781658985_96a8f90fd2.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Detalle Comparacion Canto"></a>

Saludos.


----------



## FoSz2 (29 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> Desgraciadamente esto *no* se cumple siempre. Si tiene el soniquete es buena, pero puede no tenerlo.
> Las maples no lo tienen. Las australianas, muchas...



Bueno es saberlo, aunque me extraña, si es de plata 999 algún sonido peculiar tendrá, sobre todo comparado con imitaciones que no son plata, no?



Me encanta este hilo, creo que para los novatillos es excelente. Mucha gracias a todos.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (29 Ene 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Bueno es saberlo, aunque me extraña, si es de plata 999 algún sonido peculiar tendrá, sobre todo comparado con imitaciones que no son plata, no?
> 
> 
> 
> Me encanta este hilo, creo que para los novatillos es excelente. Mucha gracias a todos.



Pues las que suenan mal de co****** son las Noah's Ark. Tienen sonido a quincalla más o menos  . Ya en serio, a mí me sonaban tan mal que pensé que eran como los duros sevillanos.


----------



## FoSz2 (29 Ene 2012)

Me sigue extrañando, pero si es plata pura, debería de sonar diferente.
¿Cómo las golpeáis? ¿Las habéis dejado caer en un suelo de mármol o golpeado con algo metálico?

En fin, por ahora tenemos que las maples y las arca de Noé no suenan _reglamentariamente_... Voy a probar yo la próxima vez que tenga una, a ver cómo suenan, ya es que tengo intriga...


----------



## gurrumino (29 Ene 2012)

Buenas , he leido por aqui , que una forma de captar ese sonido es poniendo la moneda sobre la llema de un dedo en equilibrio con el indice boca arriba , golpear la moneda con otra con tiento para que no caiga y se oiga el sonido como de diapason unos segundos. La verdad es que yo no lo he probado y puede que la info que doy este algo sesgada por que tengo memoria de mosquito, pero poco jeje.

El hilo es cojonudisimo , gracias.


----------



## japiluser (29 Ene 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Pues las que suenan mal de co****** son las Noah's Ark. Tienen sonido a quincalla más o menos  . Ya en serio, a mí me sonaban tan mal que pensé que eran como los duros sevillanos.



Yo tengo alguna noe de esas y si me sonaba tan mal que no pienso pillar + !


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Ene 2012)

NSK, grandes fotos y GRANDE reportaje.

SI SEÑOR, buena aportacion


----------



## stigmesh (29 Ene 2012)

a dejarse los piños


----------



## Dekalogo10 (29 Ene 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Me sigue extrañando, pero si es plata pura, debería de sonar diferente.
> ¿Cómo las golpeáis? ¿Las habéis dejado caer en un suelo de mármol o golpeado con algo metálico?
> 
> En fin, por ahora tenemos que las maples y las arca de Noé no suenan _reglamentariamente_... Voy a probar yo la próxima vez que tenga una, a ver cómo suenan, ya es que tengo intriga...



gamusino puso un video de sonido en este mismo post:

Ring Test on a Real and Fake Engelhard 100oz Silver Bar - YouTube

otros las golpean entre sí o las dejan caer sobre una superficie dura. Por tirarlas un par de veces alguna no creo que les pase gran cosa. Tienen un soniquete (como dice fff) especial. 

Pero es algo subjetivo, no sé si se mide con decibelios o frecuencias, no creo, vamos. Son sensaciones, es como tener en la mano una réplica de lo que sea, si estás familiarizado con el original, sientes más fácilmente la copia.

Edito: yo las tiro sobre la mesa de mi despacho, al suelo lo considero algo más salvaje para el propósito orientativo del que hablamos. De momento no conozco otro.


----------



## NSK (30 Ene 2012)

Ya que estáis comentando lo de el sonido en cuanto pueda subo un video comparando el tintineo.
Yo suelo utilizar un Tas Plano o yunque de joyero de acero que aunque no es muy transportable es una superficie lisa y uniforme que al lanzar la moneda con poco impulso no marcara la moneda y nos dará una buena referencia auditiva.

Tas Plano;


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Ene 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> gamusino puso un video de sonido en este mismo post:
> 
> Ring Test on a Real and Fake Engelhard 100oz Silver Bar - YouTube
> 
> ...



Al final todos con esto









> PRECIOUS METAL TESTER CG-612GT
> Evaluating the purity of GOLD
> Evaluating the purity of Gold and other metals by measuring the specific gravity of the sample, and distinguish the real precious metal from the fake material. No more stains and scratches left on your Gold after testing.
> FEATURES
> ...



El precio mejor no os lo digo, pero el juguete tiene una pinta muy buena.


----------



## Eldenegro (30 Ene 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> El precio mejor no os lo digo, pero el juguete tiene una pinta muy buena.



Si mal no recuerdo, diriase como una onza y cuarta de oro o asi


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Ene 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo, diriase como una onza y cuarta de oro o asi



[YOUTUBE]7Ry4C6CbBJA[/YOUTUBE]
Se va un poco pero cada vez le veo mas utilidad, aunque la opcion del vasito de plastico es la mas lonchafinista.

[YOUTUBE]xYdSEAm-7uI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xandros (30 Ene 2012)

¿Alguien sabria decirme si la moneda de la foto puede ser falsa o no?

Es que el color me descoloca totalmente al compararla con otras... :: A no ser que sea un efecto de la fotografia o que este retocada...


http://www.ebay.es/itm/25-PESETAS-O...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item2a18cc0e10


P.D.: No es que vaya a comprarmela, es simple curiosidad.


----------



## Eldenegro (30 Ene 2012)

Xandros dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabria decirme si la moneda de la foto puede ser falsa o no?
> 
> Es que el color me descoloca totalmente al compararla con otras... :: A no ser que sea un efecto de la fotografia o que este retocada...
> 
> ...



Hombre la foto es mala para apreciar bien los detalles, pero te puede dar ese color con una luz calida y cambiando la sensibilidad de la camara. Pide foto detallada al vendedor y preguntale a platon que domina el tema de las alfonsinas


----------



## gamusino30 (30 Ene 2012)

Por el vendedor que es tiene pinta de ser autentica. Pero el amarillo no le favorece. Hay algunos joyeros que les dan un baño a las monedas no se porque.

De todas formas todas sus fotos tienen ese amarillo tan raro, las habra limpiado.


----------



## fff (30 Ene 2012)

Excelente conservacion tampoco, mbc si, pero es cara... estacuesta basstante mas que el metal


----------



## Platón (30 Ene 2012)

Son ,234oz, el oro ya son 308-309...el envío es gratis con el seguro del certificado (30€)...pero en principio hay que hacerlo con transferencia...

Lástima que parece que la han limpiado buscando una supuesta quality...es cuestión de gustos, si lo comparamos con un lagarto de agua de esos germanos o un ciervo sudafricano...aun así yo no la compraría, tiene algún golpe que otro


----------



## Xandros (31 Ene 2012)

Gracias por las respuestas.
Puede que sea por la toma de fotos bajo unas condiciones... Pero si el aspecto que tiene es por un supuesto baño me parece una aberración, con lo bonitas que quedan las monedas de cierta antigüedad con ese aspecto de oro viejo, sobre todo si tienen aspecto de haber estado bien cuidadas o a buen resguardo de las zarpas de la gente, con esa pátina que hacen que uno este admirandolas tenga la sensacion de estar disfrutando de una copa de excelente whisky escoces añejo solo que te estan entrando por los ojos...
(bueno creo que ya he desvariado bastante jaja)


----------



## gamusino30 (31 Ene 2012)

Xandros dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas.
> Puede que sea por la toma de fotos bajo unas condiciones... Pero si el aspecto que tiene es por un supuesto baño me parece una aberración, con lo bonitas que quedan las monedas de cierta antigüedad con ese aspecto de oro viejo, sobre todo si tienen aspecto de haber estado bien cuidadas o a buen resguardo de las zarpas de la gente, con esa pátina que hacen que uno este admirandolas tenga la sensacion de estar disfrutando de una copa de excelente whisky escoces añejo solo que te estan entrando por los ojos...
> (bueno creo que ya he desvariado bastante jaja)



Desvarias por culpa de la fiebre del oro, tranquilo a todos nos pasa ultimamente.

La costumbre de limpiarlas esta extendida en algunas joyerias y lo del baño de oro parecido. De todas formas el amarillo ese posiblemente sea que al estar tratada refleja mucho mas, como si fuera una proof.

Otro ejemplo, ¿no os parece que brilla demasiado?

http://www.ebay.es/itm/DENARIO-DE-DOMICIANO-/150642556379?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item2312fefddb

No digo que sea falsa, todo lo contrario, que esta demasiado limpia y mimada.


----------



## puntodecontrol (31 Ene 2012)

Por cierto, no quiero adelantar nada, pero puedo haber descubierto un posible estafador entre nosotros, no dire nada hasta que me responda y me conteste unas cosas, pero pinta mal y fea la cosa.....


----------



## TONIMONTANA (31 Ene 2012)

HA todo posible estafador le recomiendo que se vaya al establecimiento de su esquina "compro oro" a delinquir, de no ser asi espero que sea denunciado para poder tomar medidas contra el


----------



## sprinser (31 Ene 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Por cierto, no quiero adelantar nada, pero puedo haber descubierto un posible estafador entre nosotros, no dire nada hasta que me responda y me conteste unas cosas, pero pinta mal y fea la cosa.....



Siguiendo con la temática del hilo , somos cuantiosos los que adquirimos monedas encapsuladas de plata ¿existe alguna posibilidad de asegurarnos al 100% que estas son autenticas sin abrir la capsula? (pandas, lunares, etcétera..)

Saludos.


----------



## gamusino30 (31 Ene 2012)

sprinser dijo:


> Siguiendo con la temática del hilo , somos cuantiosos los que adquirimos monedas encapsuladas de plata ¿existe alguna posibilidad de asegurarnos al 100% que estas son autenticas sin abrir la capsula? (pandas, lunares, etcétera..)
> 
> Saludos.



Define capsula. Si es certificada/gradada es muy facil comprobarlo, hay una empresa que grada las monedas y todas van identificadas con numero de serie. Si es capsula sellada, no he visto ninguna en mi vida, la puedes romper y despues de comprobar la moneda volver a meterla en una capsula.


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Feb 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Define capsula. Si es certificada/gradada es muy facil comprobarlo, hay una empresa que grada las monedas y todas van identificadas con numero de serie. Si es capsula sellada, no he visto ninguna en mi vida, la puedes romper y despues de comprobar la moneda volver a meterla en una capsula.



Como te he dicho por privi, no quiero acusar a nadie sin pruebas y sin que me responda a cosas.
De todos modos en el foro no ha "tangado" a nadie, pero fuera puede pasar... El caso es que es un forero, por eso prevenir en el foro tb, por si acaso...

Hay varias opciones:

1- Tiene una maquina del tiempo y sabe que los MPs bajaran en 2 semanas mas de un 30%
2- Es tonto y vende con perdidas de mas de un 20-25%. ¿¿¿????::
3- Es robado lo que vende.
4- Es falso lo que vende.
5- Va a hacer un "hit and run", pilla pasta y desaparece.
6- Dice que le han engañado y que devuelve la pasta pasado X dias porque a el no le han enviado los pedidos.

Como he dicho, no me gusta acusar ni decir nada sin saber, por eso quiero esperar unos dias, 2-3, a su respuesta, a ver que me comenta, sino publicare mi investigacion en el foro.


----------



## Palasaca (1 Feb 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Como te he dicho por privi, no quiero acusar a nadie sin pruebas y sin que me responda a cosas.
> De todos modos en el foro no ha "tangado" a nadie, pero fuera puede pasar... El caso es que es un forero, por eso prevenir en el foro tb, por si acaso...
> 
> Hay varias opciones:
> ...



Muchísimas gracias, punto de control hace honor a su nik.


----------



## NSK (5 Feb 2012)

Aqui os dejo el video que prometi comparando el sonido de la Kruger original año 1981 vs falsa 1977.


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/N6Mx-N-cO2c" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


En cuanto pueda subire fotos de una moneda falsa de 20 Dolares.
Saludos.


----------



## olestalkyn (10 Feb 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Al final todos con esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El otro día medí densidades en un par de monedas de oro y plata con este trasto. Infalible :8:


----------



## gamusino30 (11 Feb 2012)

olestalkyn dijo:


> El otro día medí densidades en un par de monedas de oro y plata con este trasto. Infalible :8:



Acojonante ¿verdad?, pues lo mejor es que se puede medir la plata (y otros metales) haciendo el cuento de la vieja y poniendo peso atomico de forma manual.


----------



## Renovatio (11 Feb 2012)

El tema está que echa humo, hay un par de vendedores ebayeros que llevan MESES sacando unas monedas chinas de los años 90, a buén precio, son de tirada limitada... Y no se les acaban... Moneda y cert, pero claro, el cert es un "cacho" de papel... paradójicamente, una moneda de oro o plata conmemorativa moderna sobre el papel es más facil de falsificar que algo pre-siglo XX....
La clave está en la tecnología, estoy seguro de que cualquiera puede comprar el "coin-3000", para entendernos, que es una máquina que usan tanto la mint de (random name here) Estonia como la puede comprar una mint privada en Camboya... Esa máquina, o una pulidora, o una de cantos, etc, las fabricará una fábrica a su vez... y en serie... Se podrá "afinar" pero... Es como la peli esa en la que falsifican fichas de casino robando una de las tres máquinas que las hacen en los USA...

Pero en el siglo XVII si querías fabricar maravedíes te tenías que ir en burra a Segovia, pasar una guardia de alabarderos reales y pedir prestado el Ingenio... ;-)




gamusino30 dijo:


> Otro ejemplo, ¿no os parece que brilla demasiado?
> 
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/DENARIO-DE-DOMICIANO-/150642556379?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item2312fefddb
> 
> No digo que sea falsa, todo lo contrario, que esta demasiado limpia y mimada.



Tiene pinta de que se ha pasado con la pasta de dientes, la ha dejado más tiempo del debido. En 10 o 15 años cogerá una bonita pátina 

Ahora que caigo, debería subir mi report de lo de Berlín, lo prometo para este finde.
Saludos
Ren


----------



## olestalkyn (11 Feb 2012)

Hastur dijo:


> Yo leo mas sobre falsificacione que sobre monedas ultimamente. Os voy a dar un enlace que os va a gustar:
> 
> 
> http://bencoins.com/falsificaciones.pdf



Ahora iba a ponerlo, menos mal que he mirado las primeras páginas del hilo.

Además: 

Oro Falsas

Identificación

Encuesta

ebay

Exposición Falsas


----------



## gamusino30 (11 Feb 2012)

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o08uM4_Bvkg?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o08uM4_Bvkg?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

eBay Mi mundo - jorcrams


----------



## Eldenegro (11 Feb 2012)

Un "hit & run" en toda regla... que asco de gente


----------



## Platón (11 Feb 2012)

serán ustedes desconfiados...a lo mejor se ha jubilado...

con la mierda que colocaba, el negocio tenía que ser rentable. No tardará en aparecer con otro nick y otro rostro diferente


----------



## FoSz2 (12 Feb 2012)

Ostia Gamusino, PACOPIL!!!!
jajajajaja


Por cierto, esto no habría que ponerlo en la calificación de foreros?
Y ya de paso, qué ha pasado con jorcrams?


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Feb 2012)

Pues ale, ya sabes quien es el estafador (jorcrams) del que hablaba... ahora estoy de viaje y no puedo poner mucha info, cuando vuelva os pongo mi investigacion.


----------



## elquenuncahacenada (12 Feb 2012)

Pues vaya jeta el jorcrams. Despues de venderle alguna monedilla, me dijo que confiaba mucho en mi y que si queria que me enviaba unas cuantas monedas para que se las colocase a comision, dude pero al final le dije que no (menos mal).

¿Que falsificaciones vendio?


----------



## vayafuturo (13 Feb 2012)

Pues yo me apuntaria a comprarla entre varios (previo acuerdo de condiciones clarito) o a pagar por que me dejaran utilizarla...





olestalkyn dijo:


> El otro día medí densidades en un par de monedas de oro y plata con este trasto. Infalible :8:


----------



## Dekalogo10 (14 Feb 2012)

ya hay un hilo de un denunciante suyo al que ni le mandó las monedas ni contestó al móvil ninada...se lo tragó la tierra (o eso cree él). No reparé nunca en sus anuncios y tampoco miro Ebay en esta materia.


----------



## Gusman (14 Feb 2012)

Yo denuncié a ebay porque una de las monedas que el tal jorcrams tenia anunciadas (un soberano) no coincidian el anverso y el reverso. Lo puse en conocimiento de ebay y hasta el dia de la fecha no me han dicho nada...


----------



## wolker (27 Mar 2012)

Hablando de las onzas de 2012. En esta página se asegura que todos “Los Pandas” vendidos antes del 22 de marzo, son Falsos…

_Ayer, 22 de Marzo de 2012 fue el lanzamiento OFICIAL y AUTORIZADO para sacar a la venta el Panda de China. Este año ha habido un gravísimo problema pues se han puesto MILES de falsificaciones en el mercado un par de días antes de su lanzamiento, creando una gran duda a los coleccionistas e inversores. Por ello mismo, este año MasterBullion (FemStore) vende desde el PRIMER día OFICIAL para poner en venta estas monedas, monedas de Panda 2012 CERTIFICADAS por NGC, al mejor precio del mercado.

No queremos que nuestros clientes compren falsficaciones, por ese mismo motivo sacamos las monedas ya certificadas al menor precio posible del mercado.

Tenemos constancia de que en España hace varios días se empezaron a comerciar en diferentes tiendas y webs monedas de panda de 1oz de China. Podemos afirmar con total seguridad que esas monedas son falsas. En nuestra condición de ÚNICOS Majors Dealers para las monedas emitidas por China en España, garantizamos que todas las monedas compradas antes del 22 de Marzo de 2012, NO PUEDEN SER AUTÉNTICAS.
_

China 2012 Panda 10 Yuan 1 Oz Plata 9999 CERTIFICADA NGC PF 69


----------



## Azafato Veloz (27 Mar 2012)

MasterBullion (FemStore) dijo:


> Tenemos constancia de que en España hace varios días se empezaron a comerciar en diferentes tiendas y webs monedas de panda de 1oz de China.
> 
> *Podemos afirmar con total seguridad que esas monedas son falsas*. En nuestra condición de ÚNICOS Majors Dealers para las monedas emitidas por China en España, *garantizamos que todas las monedas compradas antes del 22 de Marzo de 2012, NO PUEDEN SER AUTÉNTICAS*.
> [/I]



Esto va a traer cola...a ver si algún profesional del foro nos saca de dudas...

¿Alguien ha comprado a alguna tienda española pandas antes de 22 de marzo?

Esto de decir el pecado pero no el pecador no está nada bien fem, nada bien...


----------



## j.w.pepper (16 Abr 2012)

Recientemente adquirí unas Maple Leaf canadienses de plata de 1 onza troy.

Algunas tienen un peso de 31,4 y otras de 31,6. Me preocupan estas últimas. ¿Que opinais los expertos metaleros?


----------



## fff (17 Abr 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Recientemente adquirí unas Maple Leaf canadienses de plata de 1 onza troy.
> 
> Algunas tienen un peso de 31,4 y otras de 31,6. Me preocupan estas últimas. ¿Que opinais los expertos metaleros?



Están dentro de los standares para mi gusto. Si fallan en menos de un gramo, estan ok (plata). He visto hasta kookas de 31,7.


----------



## michinato (17 Abr 2012)

fff dijo:


> Están dentro de los standares para mi gusto. Si fallan en menos de un gramo, estan ok (plata). He visto hasta kookas de 31,7.



Y para el oro, ¿cual seria el margen?


----------



## fff (17 Abr 2012)

Depende del desgaste. Yo creo que hasta 0.2 gramos si se ve muy desgastada o con toques heavies es aceptable. Lo normal es 0.1 gramos como mucho. Cada moneda tiene una tolerancia. El peso exacto es una media.

Desde luego si la moneda de oro pesa medio gramo menos, yo no la cogeria...

Nunca fiarse de las monedas 'me han tocado de una herencia'... Que te las certifique un numismatico. Y eso es tan sencillo como acercarse a uno y preguntar cuanto te dan.

Comprad monedas a alguien que sepa de monedas. El que no sabe lo que vende...


----------



## Gusta-12 (17 Abr 2012)

Si vas a comrpar un coche usado, llevate a un mecanico contigo, pero si vas a comprar monedas de plata, llevate uno de estos test para plata...
DON'T BUY FAKE SILVER - EASY ACID TEST!!! - YouTube


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Abr 2012)

wolker dijo:


> Hablando de las onzas de 2012. En esta página se asegura que todos “Los Pandas” vendidos antes del 22 de marzo, son Falsos…
> 
> _Ayer, 22 de Marzo de 2012 fue el lanzamiento OFICIAL y AUTORIZADO para sacar a la venta el Panda de China. Este año ha habido un gravísimo problema pues se han puesto MILES de falsificaciones en el mercado un par de días antes de su lanzamiento, creando una gran duda a los coleccionistas e inversores. Por ello mismo, este año MasterBullion (FemStore) vende desde el PRIMER día OFICIAL para poner en venta estas monedas, monedas de Panda 2012 CERTIFICADAS por NGC, al mejor precio del mercado.
> 
> ...



Jojojo...al payaso major dealer ya le conocemos...recordemos que venía con el mismo cuento con las monedas de 100 euros francesas...y hasta me acusó de postear facturas falsas...:XX:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ia-de-oro-al-mismo-facial-11.html#post3283665


----------



## j.w.pepper (17 Abr 2012)

Gusta-12 dijo:


> Si vas a comrpar un coche usado, llevate a un mecanico contigo, pero si vas a comprar monedas de plata, llevate uno de estos test para plata...
> DON'T BUY FAKE SILVER - EASY ACID TEST!!! - YouTube



Existen 2 problemas con esto:

1) The guy in the video clearly mentions that you should only do these acid based tests with junk silver not with collectibles one because it could destroy the value of any collectible coin.

2) Eso mide sólo la calidad de la superficie de las monedas, quien te dice a tí que sean falisificaciones con un baño de unas micras de plata pura, y por dentro sean otra cosa.

Métodos fiables: espectrómetro, prueba de la densidad al poner la moneda en un vaso de agua como explican en algún hilo del foro, medir el diámetro de las monedas y su peso y compararlas con las oficiales, y los muy expertos podrán hacer un buen análsis con una lupa.


----------



## Gusta-12 (17 Abr 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Existen 2 problemas con esto:
> 
> 1) The guy in the video clearly mentions that you should only do these acid based tests with junk silver not with collectibles one because it could destroy the value of any collectible coin.
> 
> ...




Tienes razon, y seguramente sea mas fiable usar esos otros metodos, sobretodo cuando eres coleccionista y vas a buscar unas pocas monedas de cierto valor numismatico. Pero convengamos que si vas a comprar monedas de inversion, las compras de a decenas, cientos o quiza miles segun el capital de cada uno. En ese caso, seria muy engorroso ponerse a revisar una por una de las monedas con esos metodos, y tampoco creo que el vendedor (a menos que este haciendo muy buen negocio), quiera perder tanto tiempo.
Como comprobaria en forma mas industrial uno de estos comprooro?.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (23 Abr 2012)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jojojo...al payaso major dealer ya le conocemos...recordemos que venía con el mismo cuento con las monedas de 100 euros francesas...y hasta me acusó de postear facturas falsas...:XX:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ia-de-oro-al-mismo-facial-11.html#post3283665



Debe ser fem as always


----------



## LOLEANTE (23 Abr 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Incluso las burdas, deberiamos hacer una galeria de todas las que pululen.
> 
> *El Fisch Coin Tester mola mucho, pero sale bastante caro hacerte con el equipo completo.*



Este es mucho más barato 

The Easy Way to Test Gold Coins


----------



## FoSz2 (9 May 2012)

Hola leí el otro día en unas _silver FAQ_ que encontré en 24hgold (más adelante edito y añado el link) leí que otro método para detectar si es plata o no, es poner en contacto la moneda con una superficie muy fría (hielo).

La plata es uno de los mejores conductores térmicos que hay y se debería notar al tacto el cambio de temperatura.




EDITO:
He encontrado esto, habla sólo de los táleros de María Teresa, pero seguro que la info sirve para otras monedas. Me ha gustado las fotos comparando una moneda auténtica acuñada con una falsificación de forja:

Google Traductor


EDITO2:
Frequently Asked Questions on Silver by Silver


----------



## carlos_rey_1990 (25 May 2012)

hola buenas estoy un poco verde en el tema, y me gustaria saber si las monedas que venden paginas reconocidas tipo golddirect etc es imposible que sean falsas?


----------



## fff (25 May 2012)

Una tienda tiene que tener una reputacion. Yo en principio me fio de una tienda, si bien es cierto que algunas tienen mejor reputacion que otras. 

No tiene sentido que un negocio se dedicara a timar a sus clientes... le duraria 2 dias... no? Ahora bien, por si todavia tienes dudas, que sepas que en este foro hay foreros cuya reputación es excelente.


----------



## carlos_rey_1990 (25 May 2012)

*duda*

buenas tardes a todos , tengo una duda y queria exponerosla haber si podeis resolvermela, segun wikipedia, las american eagles, pesan 31,103g (1oz), y un espesor de 40,6x2,98 y segun la pagina de golddirect pesan 31,100g y un espesor de 40,6x2,80 a que se debe esto? seguramente sea una pregunta tonta pero es que por ahora no tengo gran idea de esto y me siembran muchas dudas espero que podais contestarme. gracias.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (25 May 2012)

carlos_rey_1990 dijo:


> buenas tardes a todos , tengo una duda y queria exponerosla haber si podeis resolvermela, segun wikipedia, las american eagles, pesan 31,103g (1oz), y un espesor de 40,6x2,98 y segun la pagina de golddirect pesan 31,100g y un espesor de 40,6x2,80 a que se debe esto? seguramente sea una pregunta tonta pero es que por ahora no tengo gran idea de esto y me siembran muchas dudas espero que podais contestarme. gracias.



Te respondo a bote pronto y con todas las reservas del mundo. Podría ser un error de la página de golddirect, aunque lo que realmente cuenta no son ni las dimensiones ni el peso, sino la pureza o el contenido de oro de la pieza que, en el caso del Eagle debería ser del 91,66% (22 quilates).

Es decir, que si este valor se mantiene constante, el resto no importa.


----------



## carlos_rey_1990 (25 May 2012)

perdon por mi ignorancia, estoy hablando sobre las eagles de plata, que contienen una onza de plata pura 999 osea 99 por ciento de plata no? me queda mucho por aprender aun y estas dudas para vosotros seran insignificantes pero para mi que estoy verdisiiimo pues me van ayudando gracias por vuestras respuestas


----------



## carlos_rey_1990 (25 May 2012)

perdon, pero segun tengo entendido no se si estare en lo cierto si la moneda tiene dimensiones distintas y un peso mayor no se podria tratar de falsificaciones?


----------



## Dekalogo10 (25 May 2012)

carlos_rey_1990 dijo:


> hola buenas estoy un poco verde en el tema, y me gustaria saber si las monedas que venden paginas reconocidas tipo golddirect etc es imposible que sean falsas?



hay numerosos post e hilos que tratan del tema de monedas o metales falsos. 

Aparte de las características de la moneda, diámetro, peso, dibujo y bordes, etc....se puede medir la densidad con aparatos sofisticados (aunque los hay lonchafinistas como uno que se publicó en un hilo y que no puedo encontrar. lástima!). Y está el "soniquete", los test con ácidos, etc. 

No he podido encontrar el post y un video de youtube sumamente curiosos, puede que otros foreros que participaron y expusieron los métodos lo localicen.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 May 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> El Fisch Coin Tester mola mucho, pero sale bastante caro hacerte con el equipo completo.



Una buena alternativa que acabo de encontrar:

The Easy Way to Test Gold Coins

20$ y comprueba 7 monedas de oro de 1 onza:

• Philharmonics
• Eagles
• Krugerrands
• Maples 
• Kangaroos
• Pandas 
• Buffalos

Ya era hora que saliera competencia para el Fisch Coin Tester o


----------



## Dekalogo10 (25 May 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Una buena alternativa que acabo de encontrar:
> 
> The Easy Way to Test Gold Coins
> 
> ...



esto es básico: pesar y medir. Lo puedes hacer con báculas de numismática, por 4-10 euros las tienes en Ebay y en catálogos de numismática. 

Personalmente yo tengo una regla (que uso para otras cosas), y una báscula que me pesa bastante correctamente hasta las décimas de gramo (9 euros en Ebay envío incluido), con funciones de tara, etc. 

Y una buena lupa, más corriente, la encuentras en cualquier sitio, Ebay o catálogos de numismática. 

Un densímetro es más fiable, los hay desde 2 o 3 mil euros, aunque hay un método lonchafinista casero que se asemeja algo (aunque es muy heavy y curioso, al más puro estilo mad-max). 

Test de ácidos y muchas otras cosas más. 

Leer los hilos, no sé donde se trató un poco a fondo todo eso, pero los foreros veteranos de seguro se acuerdan.


----------



## carlos_rey_1990 (25 May 2012)

*duda*

es posible falsificar eagles de plata, maples o philarmonikas?


----------



## musu19 (25 May 2012)

carlos_rey_1990 dijo:


> es posible falsificar eagles de plata, maples o philarmonikas?



Claro que se pueden falsificar!!


----------



## carlos_rey_1990 (25 May 2012)

pero las que venden tiendas reconocidas tipo goldirect no suelen ser falsas no? es una pregunta tonta pero no se todo puede serr..


----------



## musu19 (25 May 2012)

carlos_rey_1990 dijo:


> pero las que venden tiendas reconocidas tipo goldirect no suelen ser falsas no? es una pregunta tonta pero no se todo puede serr..



haber, se supone que un negocio reputado no va dar falsificaciones, no se va coger los dedos por eso... te pueden timar en la calle, pero una empresa seria se suponer que no... pero para dudas lo que puedes hacer es medirla y pesarla y despues compararlo con lo que ponga en catalogo.. con un pequeño marger de error.. por ejemplo 31,103-31,099 mas o menos


----------



## carlos_rey_1990 (25 May 2012)

ey perdon ya se que no viene al cuento en este tema , pero, como demonios cambio mi nick por dios, me estoy volviendo locooo no se como hacerlo es que me aparece el nombre de mi e mail ayuda!!!


----------



## fff (25 May 2012)

Lo único seguro de este mundo, garantizado es... la muerte.

Arriésgate. Que por comprar un par de filarmonicas no te moriras. Si no te convencen, olvida la plata.

Y no te comas tanto el coco!


----------



## carlos_rey_1990 (25 May 2012)

hablo desde la ignorancia pero no deberia ser el peso exacto, si es menos ya no es una onza no? siento ser tan pesao pero es que soy un ignorante en este tema y puedo resultar un poco cargante, lo siento si molesto gracias por vuestras respuestas en internet ahi de todo por desgracia pero por ahora en este foro estoy viendo que hay gente de lujo. gravias


----------



## carlos_rey_1990 (25 May 2012)

es que estoy dispuestisimo a invertir en onzas de plata, a largo plazo, me esta aconsejando muy bien por e mail fran69 miembro de este foro y 10, tiene mucha informacion y gracias a el voy avanzando y gracias a vosotros por supuesto, y yo de comprar pues compraria de tubo en tubo no un par, por eso tantas dudas , para mi es bastante dinero que cuesta ganarlo como todos sabemos , y no queria que me estafaran.. gracias a todos


----------



## musu19 (25 May 2012)

carlos_rey_1990 dijo:


> hablo desde la ignorancia pero no deberia ser el peso exacto, si es menos ya no es una onza no? siento ser tan pesao pero es que soy un ignorante en este tema y puedo resultar un poco cargante, lo siento si molesto gracias por vuestras respuestas en internet ahi de todo por desgracia pero por ahora en este foro estoy viendo que hay gente de lujo. gravias



exacto no hay nada, pero 0.01g no lo puedes notar! 
si lo que quieres es que te digamos que no te van a timar, es un riesgo que tienes que correr tu... te podemos dar consejos y opiniones... pero el resto es cosa tuya


----------



## carlos_rey_1990 (25 May 2012)

ayudadme con lo del nick por favor no encuentro la manera de cambiarlo , estoy lokeando , que hago?


----------



## musu19 (25 May 2012)

carlos_rey_1990 dijo:


> ayudadme con lo del nick por favor no encuentro la manera de cambiarlo , estoy lokeando , que hago?



juraría que no se puede!


----------



## carlos_rey_1990 (25 May 2012)

por cierto musu19, buena frase.

homo homini lupus


----------



## carlos_rey_1990 (25 May 2012)

no se puede? y entonces vuestros nicks son vuestros mails?? de ser asi vaya fiasco no?


----------



## musu19 (25 May 2012)

carlos_rey_1990 dijo:


> no se puede? y entonces vuestros nicks son vuestros mails?? de ser asi vaya fiasco no?



Esto ya es off topic.. pero bueno. Tu nick es con el que te registraste, algo mal hiciste al registrarte!


----------



## fff (26 May 2012)

carlos_rey_1990 dijo:


> hablo desde la ignorancia pero no deberia ser el peso exacto, si es menos ya no es una onza no? siento ser tan pesao pero es que soy un ignorante en este tema y puedo resultar un poco cargante, lo siento si molesto gracias por vuestras respuestas en internet ahi de todo por desgracia pero por ahora en este foro estoy viendo que hay gente de lujo. gravias



Mira. Sabes lo que es la tolerancia? La tolerancia es un margen que el fabricante se da al fabricar un objeto. En este caso, el fabricante de las monedas dice que todas las monedas pesan 31,1... pero en realidad hay algunas que pesaran un poco más e incluso un poco menos. Yo he visto kookaburras pesando 31,7. Se que son buenas. Asi que puedo considerar una tolerancia de +/- 0.6 gramos en la onza de plata. Si vamos al oro, 0.6 gramos son muchos, pero hasta 0,2 gramos podria ser aceptable un desgaste. *Lo que no puede ser es que una onza de oro pese 1 gramo menos, ni una onza de plata pese 2 gramos menos*. Aqui ya entra en juego tu sentido común.

De todas maneras te dire una cosa. No preguntes tanto y lee más. Al final iras pensado por ti mismo y conectando lo que lees. Eso es aprender.
Si solo preguntas lo que quieres en ese momento, puedes obtener la respuesta, pero seras incapaz de adaptarte a una nueva pregunta, porque no habras ni pensado ni deducido nada por ti mismo.


----------



## fff (8 Ago 2012)

Retomo este hilo pues veo que hay mucha gente nueva y preguntando...

*Releedlo*, se pueden añadir cosas, pero releed.

Cambios o compras a foreros. Mi recomendación. Comprad a gente veterana que sepa del tema. De vez en cuando aparecen 'fantasmas'... No vale la pena querer ahorrar unos euros y sufrir llenos de dudas. Tened palabra cuando acordeis algun trato. 

Aprendereis y disfrutareis


----------



## fff (8 Sep 2012)

He visitado hace un rato la web de una conocida tienda a la que he visto un gran surtido de monedas. Bien, el caso es que aunque no dudo de su profesionalidad, lo cierto es que tienen la web con MUCHA informacion errónea -pesos y fotos que no cuadran- y con unas cuantas fotos de monedas falsas o de joyeria (que supongo que serán medallas, si bien no esta pues explícitamente). Lo cierto es que no me lo esperaba.

Seguro que algun entendido puede corroborar, por ejemplo, que unos 10 francos y una isabelina expuestos no son buenos, no son monedas, auqnue podrian ser medallas de oro. Pero para mi, no es lo mismo.

Dicho esto, aviso a los buenos burbujistas que cuando se compra, incluso en tienda (las tiendas son humanos tambien) hay que estudiar la mercancia: *No compreis sin saber y sin entender*: *Comprad al que entiende y al que sabe, y aprended vosotros*, vale la pena. Incluso asi nos pueden dar gato por liebre, pero por lo menos la probabilidad es menor.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (29 Ene 2013)

¿Alguien ha pesado las nuevas Maple Leaf de plata 2013 de 1 oz?. 
Me dan un peso de 31.4gr.
Otras onzas de la misma casa y diferentes años me dan 31.2gr.
La onza americana y la mexicana me da 31.2 gr (la decima de gramo pasa, en fin..).
3 gramos de diferencia me parece mucho en estas monedas. Las pedi por internet a una conocida casa.
Estos 2-3 gramos que significan. ¿Vendran de China .......??????


----------



## fff (29 Ene 2013)

Son 0,3 gramos de diferencia, en total un error de menos del 1%
Creo que se le puede llamar tolerancia perfectamente...


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (29 Ene 2013)

fff dijo:


> Son 0,3 gramos de diferencia, en total un error de menos del 1%
> Creo que se le puede llamar tolerancia perfectamente...



!Es cierto, son 0.3 grs!

Aún y todo con las monedas de oro, tolerancia cero.
Ademas, equivocarse a favor del consumidor; dar mas plata por lo mismo.....
Puede ser . ¿Otras opciones ?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 Ene 2013)

Tamifluparatodos dijo:


> Aún y todo con las monedas de oro, tolerancia cero.



No lo veo, la tolerancia será mayor o menor, pero cero es imposible. 8:


----------



## fff (29 Ene 2013)

Tienes alguna moneda más? Kookaburras antiguas? Lunares? Unas decimas en plata no significan nada. Por supuesto todo tiene límites, pero si no te quedas contento, escribe a la Royal Canadian Mint y les pides que te expliquen los márgenes de tolerancia de peso.
Tolerancia cero es imposible...

El oro? Pues la tolerancia es menor, pero la hay... mira las monedas históricas. Y si estuvieran circuladas con mayor motivo...


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (29 Ene 2013)

Hay una relación directa entre la exactitud del peso y el coste de producción.
Producir centenares de miles de monedas de 31.103 gramos exactos de una material que vale 23€ tiene un precio muy superior a hacer esa misma moneda de 31.107 gramos +/- 0,00algo.

Si hablamos de oro con un precio de 1200€ el mismo peso, ya vale más la pena invertir en mejores moldes, procesos de control y calidad. Igual si algún día la plata se dispara dejaremos de recibir monedas de más de 31.103 gramos.

De momento los costes de tal exactitud para la plata no compensan el margen que se deben sacar y por eso tiran ligeramente para arriba.

Edito con algo que he encontrado en intenné:

Where's the silver? | Numismatic News
_
"His issue was the purity of the silver and the weight. The certificate of authencity for the proof Eagle tells buyers they have a coin that weighs precisely one troy ounce of .999 fine silver. But the Mint breaks it down even further. The coin is 31.103 grams, troy weight converted to the metric scale, and the pure silver content at .999 fine is 31.072 grams. This means instead of one troy ounce of silver, the buyer is getting 0.031 grams less than he thinks he is paying for. This prompted the caller to contact me"_

Si mal no he entendido, en una onza troy de 31.103grs hay 31.072 de plata pura, ergo hay algo más por ahí hasta llegar a los 31.103grs. Puede que las monedas que rebasen los 31.103grs por un margen más amplio de lo que se podría considerar una tolerancia "normal" sea a base de "ese algo" que hay a más de la plata. (Ojo que hablamos de 0,031grs)

Me pregunto entonces qué garantías hay de que en cada moneda de onza que adquirimos haya un mínimo de 31.072grs de plata pura y que no le metan algo más de morralla hasta llegar al peso mínimo de la onza troy.... Mejor no preguntárselo....


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (29 Ene 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Hay una relación directa entre la exactitud del peso y el coste de producción.
> Producir centenares de miles de monedas de 31.103 gramos exactos de una material que vale 23€ tiene un precio muy superior a hacer esa misma moneda de 31.107 gramos +/- 0,00algo.
> 
> Si hablamos de oro con un precio de 1200€ el mismo peso, ya vale más la pena invertir en mejores moldes, procesos de control y calidad. Igual si algún día la plata se dispara dejaremos de recibir monedas de más de 31.103 gramos.
> ...



Gracias por tu explicación!

Pero con tanto falsificación por el mundo.
Ayer mismo una persona me decia que desconfiase de los pandas.....

La cuestión es saber si las monedas son falsas o no.

En todo proceso de fabricación hay unos "margenes". Que yo sepa la Mint de Canada publica un peso de 31.1.. grs para su Maple Leaf 1 oz Plata y ningún % de variación.

Puede ser que los de Canada ya no fabrican monedas con la exactitud de las de 8 años, debido a las enormes tiradas de los últimos años...

Puede ser.

Pero tambien puede ser, que vienen de China

Gracias por vuestra opinión



un saludo


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (29 Ene 2013)

Si mal no he entendido dijo:


> Visto la panda de ladrones que gobiernan el mundo, ¿Porque pensar que no nos van a timar tambien con las monedas?.
> Los niveles de tolerancia son muy bajos, netamente inferiores a 0.3-0.4gr.
> 
> Lo consultare con un numismático experto amigo mio(Le compro cosillas), ya comentare lo que me dice
> ...


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (29 Ene 2013)

Supongo que la manera que hay de comprobarlo es acordándonos del amigo Arquímedes.

El peso específico de la plata es de 10.5gr/cm3.
Cogemos las medidas de la moneda con el pie de rey y con la fórmula del volumen del cilindro: 

V=PIr2 x altura --> volumen = Pi radio al cuadrado por altura

Multiplicamos luego por el peso específico de la plata y tenemos el peso que nos tiene que dar la moneda. (+/- tolerancia).

Cuidado que al tomar las medidas de la moneda se haga en centímetros y no en milímetros, ya que si multiplicamos luego por el 10,5gr/cm3 estamos haciéndolo con algo que está expresado en centímetros y no podemos mezclar escalas diferentes.

Ruego corrijan los expertos si he puesto una animalada.


----------



## fff (29 Ene 2013)

No nos van a timar con las monedas sencillamente porque el escándalo seria mayúsculo. Porque el estado garantiza la plata/oro que hay en la moneda.

Ahora bien tienes alternativas. Compra plata no amonedada y mira a ver como puedes saber que tiene y cuanto tiene de plata.... (pista: densímetro)

Como curiosidad, creo que en 2011 salieron unos Kruger un poco defectuosos, con un peso diferente al que tocaba, pues bien, la mint te recompensaba con mas dinero si lo encontrabas y lo devolvias.

El prestigio que se puede perder por querer robar de esa manera es inimaginable. No vale la pena.

No compres una moneda de plata que pesa menos de un gramo de lo que debe pesar. Compra solo a personas de confianza que saben lo que tienen. No te quieras ahorrar unos euros por comprar donde no sabes


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (29 Ene 2013)

fff dijo:


> No nos van a timar con las monedas sencillamente porque el escándalo seria mayúsculo. Porque el estado garantiza la plata/oro que hay en la moneda.
> 
> Ahora bien tienes alternativas. Compra plata no amonedada y mira a ver como puedes saber que tiene y cuanto tiene de plata.... (pista: densímetro)
> 
> ...



No compro monedas mas que en sitios reputados, me da igual pagar un poquitin mas si estoy tranquilo y bien aconsejado.
Estas monedas me llegan de una tienda conocida de internet recomenda por estos lares. Y tengo algunas mas pedidas, por lo que no me hace ninguna gracia tener la más mínima duda.
Todas las monedas de la mint de Canada que tengo del año (2011, Wildlife, arce) me pesan 31.2 y otras de otros años tambien pesan 31.2. grs. !!Pero el 2013 trae la sorpresa!! 31.4gr/31.5gr

Me voy a leer un hilo de tolerancias que ha aparecido....

a ver si se aclara el horizonte

un saludo
un saludo


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (29 Ene 2013)

Tamiflu, te estás obsesionando, la báscula que tengas probablemente tendré un error (que no resolución) superior a 0,1 gr, no le des mas vueltas, que hablamos de errores que se corresponden a 5 céntimos de euro en una moneda de 35€....


----------



## bullish consensus (29 Ene 2013)

a mi me han colocao un soberano falso, oro de 20 en vez de oro de 22 kilates, y el peso lo da, no se que coño de aleacion le han metido, alguien me explica donde esta el truco?


----------



## Vidar (29 Ene 2013)

cumple las medidas bien?

.


----------



## fff (29 Ene 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> a mi me han colocao un soberano falso, oro de 20 en vez de oro de 22 kilates, y el peso lo da, no se que coño de aleacion le han metido, alguien me explica donde esta el truco?



Puedes poner alguna foto?


----------



## bullish consensus (29 Ene 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> cumple las medidas bien?
> 
> .



me parece incluso un poco mas estrecho en el canto de lo que debería, os mandare una foto cuando consiga fotografiarlo porque los intentos que he hecho no se ve nada.


----------



## fff (29 Ene 2013)

Como sabes que es falso? El peso es correcto? Cuanto exactamente?
Ha estado colgado?

Elgrosor de una moneda es complicado ya que hay que afinar mucho y tener un buen pie de rey

Las fotos nos ayudaran...


----------



## bullish consensus (29 Ene 2013)

por cierto como puedo hacer una foto que se vea algo?


----------



## bullish consensus (29 Ene 2013)

se le lleve a un tío que entiende y me dijo que no era bueno, me enseño algunos suyos y me hablo de las estrias del canto y de que los detalles no eran tan nitidos como deberían, luego la lleve a un compro oro, no para venderla sino para que me dijeran, me daban 225 e. por ella y me dijeron que era oro de 20, lo mire por internet y en teoria debia ser de 22, eso es lo que se por ahora, la llevare a una numismatica a ver. el peso son 8 gr. clavaos medidas diametro 12 mm y el canto mide un milimetro y un poco mas.


----------



## fff (29 Ene 2013)

Con esos detalles, entiendo que no sea buena. Para hacer una foto necesitas una camara semidecente con un poco de macro. Luz natural o fluorescente en su defecto, por ejemplo.
Yo a una amiga le he detectado algun soberano falso, pero era muy facil, los años y los retratos no cuadraban


----------



## bullish consensus (29 Ene 2013)

pues fluorescente no tengo, habra que esperar a mañana, la camara... psss vamos a ver si sirve.


----------



## necho (29 Ene 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> por cierto como puedo hacer una foto que se vea algo?



¿Tienes un scanner? de ser así, escaneala que de esta manera se aprecian bastante mejor los detalles de una moneda.


----------



## bullish consensus (30 Ene 2013)

*fotos soverano falso*

ahi os pongo las fotos, con escaner salen mejor, no se si serviran para el caso , de paso va un dolar que creo que tambien es falso. 
es mejor que escarmenteis en cabeza ajena, en este caso la mia.


----------



## Tamifluparatodos (30 Ene 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Tamiflu, te estás obsesionando, la báscula que tengas probablemente tendré un error (que no resolución) superior a 0,1 gr, no le des mas vueltas, que hablamos de errores que se corresponden a 5 céntimos de euro en una moneda de 35€....



He consultado con mi amigo numismático y me ha aclarado que es perfectamente normal esa "desviación" en esa moneda, que este tranquilo.

Horizonte despejado.

Es curioso que te den mas por menos.....


----------



## bullish consensus (30 Ene 2013)

si alguno lo ve como verdadero no se hable mas, lo vendo a 300 e. y el dolar a 125 e. en mano asi lo podeis examinar, pesar y medir. los datos que tengo del asunto los he puesto encima de la mesa.


----------



## Eldenegro (30 Ene 2013)

Las imagenes se ven muy pequeñas. Intenta subirlas al imageshack o similar para poder verlas en mejor tamaño y pon el link


----------



## bullish consensus (30 Ene 2013)

ahi teneis

ImageShack Album - 2 images


----------



## Eldenegro (30 Ene 2013)

Gracias, pero se sigue viendo poco detalle.

Hay algunas cosas del grabado que no quedan claras, y no se si es que estan gastadas o no estan.

Si puedes sacar las fotos a cada moneda por separado y que se vea bien en detalle se puede mirar

Sobre el soberano, te recomiendo que mires esta pagina y buscas exactamente el año. Tienen imagenes en grande de casi todas las tiradas y puedes comprobar los detalles

Gold Sovereigns - Which Dates Exist?


----------



## andreu (1 Feb 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> se le lleve a un tío que entiende y me dijo que no era bueno, me enseño algunos suyos y me hablo de las estrias del canto y de que los detalles no eran tan nitidos como deberían, luego la lleve a un compro oro, no para venderla sino para que me dijeran, me daban 225 e. por ella y me dijeron que era oro de 20, lo mire por internet y en teoria debia ser de 22, eso es lo que se por ahora, la llevare a una numismatica a ver. el peso son 8 gr. clavaos medidas diametro 12 mm y el canto mide un milimetro y un poco mas.



Por lo que comentas (hay datos "reveladores" un soberano tiene un peso y un diametro pero 8 gramos y 12 mm ????, no se ajusta a los soberanos ni a los medio soberano)

puede ser una "falsificación de epoca" (son reproducciones no provenientes de mint -al ver la pieza "in vivo" - hay diferencias-tamaños,tacto,sonido,caracteristicas... - que los ojos expertos resaltan)

Se dieron en determinadas plazas, las autoridades de la epoca tomaron cartas en el asunto, para impedirlas /dificultarlas y - hay algunos coleccionistas de estas piezas -.

En general, en los paises de origen de una moneda hay coleccionistas de "todo" - ocurre en USA(con sus monedas),tambien en sudafrica(con los rand- buscan "rarezas") y con los soberanos hace tiempo me comentaron de un polaco que los coleccionaba (veterano de guerra).


----------



## fff (1 Feb 2013)

andreu dijo:


> Por lo que comentas (hay datos "reveladores" un soberano tiene un peso y un diametro pero 8 gramos y 12 mm ????, no se ajusta a los soberanos ni a los medio soberano)



quiero entender que ha sido un error y se referia a lo 22mm ... todo redondeado, claro ienso:


----------



## bullish consensus (4 Feb 2013)

si, fue un error al ponerlo, 22mm


----------



## oro y plata forever (18 Ago 2013)

Y cuidado tambien con los lingotes si alguno vais los domingos a mercadillos de Numismática como el de la plaza mayor de madrdid fijaros en las falsificaciones de lingotes coreanos


----------



## kapandji (17 Ago 2014)

¿qué os parece esto?
Fisch Fake Coin Detector for The Gold Canadian 1 10 oz Maple Leaf Canada | eBay

se que muchos preferis pie y bascula, pero esto es algo más comodo, y bastante más barato que lo que recuerdo (aunque tiene pinta de no ser de la misma casa que los de una onza).
un saludo


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Ago 2014)

kapandji dijo:


> ¿qué os parece esto?
> Fisch Fake Coin Detector for The Gold Canadian 1 10 oz Maple Leaf Canada | eBay
> 
> se que muchos preferis pie y bascula, pero esto es algo más comodo, y bastante más barato que lo que recuerdo (aunque tiene pinta de no ser de la misma casa que los de una onza).
> un saludo



Yo tengo este: Detector Monedas de Oro Falsas (Krugerrands, Mapples, Pandas, Philarmonicas ...) | eBay


----------

